# Training in Sacramento (Placer County) area



## jdsd21 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello All, I am beginning personal training sessions for my 11 month old Maximillion this week with a local trainer in the area. The company is called 4 Paws University, http://www.4pawsu.com. Does anybody around here have any experience with these trainers? If so, what was/is your experience, thank you...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Looks like you picked a great facility, a _certified pet dog trainer_ has to have pretty stringent education and training background to become a cpdt, vs. just training experience. There are only 3 within an hour of me and only one who is actually training dogs unfortunately, but her facility is worth the 45 min drive. The website is impressive~Good luck with Maximillion!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree, it looks impressive. I like the book selections they have.

Are you going to get the opportunity to watch a class before you start.

Not to point you in another direction as on the surface, I think your selection looks real good - have you looked into the German Shepherd Dog Club of Sacramento Valley for some additional activities later on? Might have some potential for other leads for you.

Good Luck and have tons of fun!

http://www.gsdcsv.com


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Just FYI....

The APDT is just a membership. Pay and you get listed.

The Professional membership requires certifcation. But, check into what the requirements are as well.


----------



## jdsd21 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for checking out the website and giving your opinions. We start training tonight, I am really excited. 

Everett, I haven't looked into the GSD club of Sacramento Valley, i would love to get involved. The first thought that goes through my head when I think club is extremly trained dogs do extraordinary things, my dogs are so raw and young, and are only beginning to learn the ropes. Are there activities specifically for beginners?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Every club does things a little differently. I do not have direct experience with the Sacramento club(s) but seem to recall seeing quite a few workshops and trials going up by them. 

I am involved with dog training club down here and haven't gotten involved with the local GSD group yet though I know several of the members through the trials and workshops down this way - their meeting dates conflict with my Open classes at this time.

My club does not do puppy classes per se, they have a beginning class with both puppies and some older dogs with new owners that I sometime assist and demo with Kayla in. So I'm also looking at other sources/alternatives to go with my new puppy. 


Another club in the Sacramento area for you to check with is:

Sacramento Dog Training Club 

They seem to have links on their websites to other activities and training as well.

The Sacramento DTC as well as the club I go to are members of:

Associated Obedience Clubs of No Calif. 

Which puts on lots of fun matches and trials. 

These are just some other avenues to look at if (when!) you want to beyond the basic obedience classes. You may want to discuss them and other areas of interest you may have with your trainer once you start. Being in that area, they probably have some good sources/references for you as well.

Have fun. Can't wait to hear about your training experiences!


----------

